# better name than 'stinky husband' soap?



## green soap (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi guys, please help me find a better name for this EO blend and this soap.  

It was requested by DH, who wanted a deodorizing type of soap.  We have noticed coffee in our hand scrubber soap having a deodorizing effect, so we planned this soap with coffee. 

It is smooth (no oatmeal or poppy seeds) and we researched essential oil properties to combined the antiseptic/'deodorizing' ones in such a way that we enjoyed the scent blend.  He asked to smell the lemongrass stronger, then the lemon and rosemary, then the tea tree.  I think I got it in the right proportions (I shared this blend in the thread about creating smells out of a group of EOs).  

lemon, rosemary, lemongrass and tea tree

3, 2, 1.5, 1  (tsps in 900g oils)

This does smell like he wanted.  The soap is now almost cured, so I need to label it.  I name all my soaps, but if they have more than 2-3 EOs they get a new name based on our imagination.  We have been calling it 'stinky husband soap' for the whole cure time, now we cannot think of a more marketable name......    By the way the soap is brown, with an obvious partial gel.  My stamp makes the partial gel look OK, at least neither my customers nor I mind it.....  I will take pictures soon, today is not a good light day.  

The fact that there is coffee could go in the name but it is optional.  Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## Smee (Apr 14, 2013)

I vote for Stinky Husband Soap!

Think about it.  It's catchy, it's descriptive, and women will giggle & buy it
for their ... (wait for it)....Stinky Husbands!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 14, 2013)

Are you looking for a "male" name for this soap? I like your original name but would probably change it to 'Stinky Man Soap' to cover boyfriends, husbands, SO, grandfathers, brothers, uncles, etc. I think the ladies would buy it for gag gifts or revenge!


----------



## green soap (Apr 14, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> Are you looking for a "male" name for this soap? I like your original name but would probably change it to 'Stinky Man Soap' to cover boyfriends, husbands, SO, grandfathers, brothers, uncles, etc. I think the ladies would buy it for gag gifts or revenge!



Unisex would be better.  The soap might also appeal to sporty or gardening stinky women.


----------



## Badger (Apr 14, 2013)

The Sudoriferous Male? ;-)


----------



## Badger (Apr 14, 2013)

Savory Sense, Zeal 'n' Zest, Verve ... hmmm, those are the more unisex names I came up with.


----------



## judymoody (Apr 14, 2013)

I vote for stinky man soap.  I'd buy it in a heartbeat.  Your EO blend sounds nice.

Sorry, no woman will ever buy a "stinky woman" soap.  Nor would she appreciate it being bought for her.  But she would buy it for the guys in her life.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 14, 2013)

I vote for stinky man soap too, but if oyu want soemthing else how about "man cleaner upper soap?"


----------



## green soap (Apr 14, 2013)

judymoody said:


> I vote for stinky man soap.  I'd buy it in a heartbeat.  Your EO blend sounds nice.
> 
> Sorry, no woman will ever buy a "stinky woman" soap.  Nor would she appreciate it being bought for her.  But she would buy it for the guys in her life.



Very good psychology, thank you!   I suppose that 'stinky person soap' just does not cut it either.....:wink:


----------



## Nevada (Apr 14, 2013)

_"POWER WASH for MEN"_


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 14, 2013)

I like Stinky Man Soap also!


----------



## danahuff (Apr 14, 2013)

Another vote for Stinky Man Soap. That name is hilarious.


----------



## Ancel (Apr 14, 2013)

Yep, 'Stinky Man' sounds great, I would get it just for the name, the coffee would be an added bonus


----------



## Lindy (Apr 14, 2013)

I love Stinky Man Soap - another option would be Dirty Boy.....


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 14, 2013)

Grime buster


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 15, 2013)

How about N-O B-O?
or B.O. Buster?


----------



## pamielynn (Apr 15, 2013)

I vote for Stinky Man, too!! You'd be surprised at what names catch on. It's not offensive; men know they stink  And if the girlies like it also, all the better because alot of times women will buy the soap (no matter the name), the guys find it in the shower and BAM - you've got two people fighting over one bar of soap


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 15, 2013)

pamielynn said:


> I vote for Stinky Man, too!! You'd be surprised at what names catch on. It's not offensive; men know they stink  And if the girlies like it also, all the better because alot of times women will buy the soap (no matter the name), the guys find it in the shower and BAM - you've got two people fighting over one bar of soap



No more offensive than the Axe Body Wash commercials where the women are attracted and melt over the men.  I like a clean scented dude as much as the rest of you, but I'm not going to the extent they show in the commercials!


----------



## christinak (Apr 15, 2013)

I like Stinky Man soap   I like quirky things!


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Apr 19, 2013)

I call mine Grubby Paws, good for mechanics, gardeners, anyone that likes to get dirty!  The coffee grounds exfoliate, even my husband likes it.


----------



## arctat (Apr 20, 2013)

I'd go with "Mr. Clean"


----------



## MissGizzy (Apr 20, 2013)

hmm. 'Honey, I'm home'. That smells better!. 'After a long hard day use this' Soap. From Stinky to Sweet. Odor Eating soap. OMG, what died? Quick, clean it soap. 
You know you need this! soap. After Work soap. Work hard/Smell Great. 

I also like the stinky man soap name. Maybe you could do two labels. His and Hers, or slightly change the scent for women?


----------

